# Poodle size



## Shawny123 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I recently got a poodle puppy a month and a half ago. I was told his mother was a mini and his dad was a toy. The breed we told me he was definitely a mini even though his health certificate said toy. I really can’t tell how big he’s gonna get. He’s currently 14 weeks and weighs 9 pounds and 10 inches tall (from paw to shoulder) does anyone have any idea how big he’ll be as an adult and if he’s a mini or toy? For me the bigger the better. Here are some recent pics


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Definitely in the mini size category, but I have no idea how to estimate his adult size. He either got the poodle dwarf gene or he might be mixed with Bichon. Either way, he is adorable!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a triplicate post. You're getting the most responses in your Intro post. I'll ask the mods to consolidate them to keep the info contained to one thread


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as it is a duplicate. The discussion continues at How big will my puppy be?


----------

